# Harness recommendation please! For walking



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis is allowed out today and the initial trials we have had in the garden result in him just grabbing the lead in his mouth and as he is tiny the collar slips around easily enabling him to grab it constantly. I am thinking of purchasing a harness from PAH or Just for Pets today, one where the lead attaches on top of his back or far enough away from his mouth to help encourage him to just trot along nicely. One he is more used to the concept of walking on a lead then I will hopefully introduce the more regular use of collar and lead.

Many thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

That wont help as he will just sart on the lead again when you go back to the collar. you need to just persist with the collar and he will eventualy give up. be firm with him he is doing it because he sees it as a game.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I remember Max doing that too. Just keep walking he will soon stop, or give him something soft to carry for a while.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kazd said:


> Louis is allowed out today and the initial trials we have had in the garden result in him just grabbing the lead in his mouth and as he is tiny the collar slips around easily enabling him to grab it constantly. I am thinking of purchasing a harness from PAH or Just for Pets today, one where the lead attaches on top of his back or far enough away from his mouth to help encourage him to just trot along nicely. One he is more used to the concept of walking on a lead then I will hopefully introduce the more regular use of collar and lead. If you youtube walking your dog on a loose lead there are some great videos....it shows how to stop them from biting the lead.
> 
> Molly never bit her lead she is just a puller but she is a lot better now
> 
> ...


Aww cute little Louis. I walk Molly with a harness cause she is a puller and I don't want her to hurt herself so I have a buddy belt on her http://buddy-belts.com/

I love that thing it's so easy to put on and it doesn't hurt her. With the collar if they pull they can crush their trachea so don't want that. Small dogs I guess it happens a lot. The buddy belt is great but I am not sure if it's available outside of Canada. I have tried other harnesses and they are so complicated this is kind of like putting on a bra I love it!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

At first I tried a collar on my poos and Lexi pulled on it right away and then started coughing, so I just use the harness. The ones I have are the kind where you just have to put their front paws through the appropriate holes and are adjustable. The difficulty for me now is that they are at the awkward stage where the XS is too tight but the S is pretty loose. Since they can't actually get out of the S, we moved up to that. But probably need to grow a bit more before it's a perfect fit. Oh, and I think I read somewhere that with little puppies you have to be careful with using collars as they can easily damage windpipe. Can't remember where, but I know I was watching for that when I first put them on.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And they like to clamp down on the leashes too. I just hold it so it's straight up (can do that with a harness) and start walking. They stop trying to do that once we move a little quicker.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought an ezydog harness (XS) and it works fine. Took him out for his firsts walk last night and we immediately met a 16 week old Cavapoo who pinned him to the ground, all in pay but he wasn't letting up so eventually his owner took him offin another direction but she said she had let Marley off the lead straight away so we did the same and he was good as gold. 

I had read that puppies usually stay pretty close, we also formed a large circle and took turns at calling him. This morning took him for a long walk in the fields and wood and again let him off lead. This time he was with his friend so I knew where ever Harry went Louis would follow. So two good walks under our belt. Did meet a few other dogs today, one made me a little nervous as he had a slight growl but was wagging his tail - not always a good sign I have read. Anyway all was fine.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I got Samson a harness from Cosy Dogs. It's lovely and soft in fleece and has a reflective strip too for on an evening. Easy to put on and it has lasted him ages as it's adjustable. I bought him size 2 when he was about 4 months old and it still fits him. Also he can't pull himself out of it if he pulls backwards as some harnesses do. They do some lovely bright colours.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> I got Samson a harness from Cosy Dogs. It's lovely and soft in fleece and has a reflective strip too for on an evening. Easy to put on and it has lasted him ages as it's adjustable. I bought him size 2 when he was about 4 months old and it still fits him. Also he can't pull himself out of it if he pulls backwards as some harnesses do. They do some lovely bright colours.


I just googled this and it does look nice but does the fleece cause any matts, rubbing on his fur??


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

susanb said:


> I just googled this and it does look nice but does the fleece cause any matts, rubbing on his fur??


No but then I've been lucky with Samson, he hardly gets matts. I had one very small one once on his tummy possibly where the harness rubbed but I got to it before it got bad. Not had any since.


----------



## LauraV (Jan 19, 2013)

I use a harness in the car for the seat belt but collar only for walking - our trainer is anti-harnesses as it lets them get away with pulling & doesn't solve the problem long term.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I use a harness, not because Nellie pulls (She walks beautifully) but because I think it is more comfortable for her


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I always used a harness for Lola but have recently moved to collar only as she was pulling too much. I have to say that the collar has improved the pulling immensely.. She still pulls if she sees something exciting but the majority of the time she is walking much better. Wish I had never used a harness now. We would have been at this stage a lot sooner!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Those of you who use collars, what kind of collars do you use?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I use one with the snap together clasp. Much easier to put on and off a squirmy poo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraV (Jan 19, 2013)

Bonnie's collar atm is just a push together clip puppy collar that I got on amazon


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

The push together collars scare me. I had one with a previous dog and one day the clasp didn't close together properly and out on a walk it came undone and she ran off. It took me ages to get her back...so I always use a buckle collar now.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> The push together collars scare me. I had one with a previous dog and one day the clasp didn't close together properly and out on a walk it came undone and she ran off. It took me ages to get her back...so I always use a buckle collar now.


Mine has a distinctive snap when it is together, but I will be diligent about checking it after your warning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's new collar is from a little boutique pet store close by where we live.. I'm not sure of the brand but its leather with a metal clasp. Very strong and comfortable looking. She seems to like it! I like leather as it warms up with the dogs body temp and I think it's more comfortable then. 
Have looked closer. It says envy henna. It's brown and pretty!


----------

